# How do you cut this?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

So far I just do it freehand without complaint but I hate them.
Any insights?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm just a dumb painter, my head would explode if I tried to wallpaper that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not a paper guy but I play one on painttalk.com. I would paper to the center of the curve.

For paint I would pick one side or the other but on my dirty screen it does not look like the ceiling paint covered the curve, nor does it look like the wall paint did either.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I am not a paper guy but I play one on painttalk.com. I would paper to the center of the curve.
> 
> For paint I would pick one side or the other but on my dirty screen it does not look like the ceiling paint covered the curve, nor does it look like the wall paint did either.


I have painted to the middle of the curve before but to me it looks odd and is more difficult to keep straight. (and is more noticeable when it goes astray) I looked at how other paperhangers had done it... slightly above, and have been doing that.

The wall paint you speak of is wall prep sealer because "I do what I want'

Thank you


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Underdog said:


> I have painted to the middle of the curve before but to me it looks odd and is more difficult to keep straight. (and is more noticeable when it goes astray) I looked at how other paperhangers had done it... slightly above, and have been doing that.
> 
> The wall paint you speak of is wall prep sealer because "I do what I want'
> 
> Thank you


I hear you. I do zero wall paper hanging but I do remove it. With paint I pick a side.


----------



## AlanHood (Sep 16, 2013)

If you want to make the carve odd then go with a shocking paint . You will surely get good results with red, orange and yellow colors...

Gold Coast Home Builders the real builders.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Underdog, I made a tool from trimming paper on bullnose corners. Cheap, quick and easy to make.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Underdog, I made a tool from trimming paper on bullnose corners. Cheap, quick and easy to make.


Well you piqued my interest but I don't know how you did it.


----------

